# GG#$ Joesy's girl



## growsjoe1 (Feb 9, 2015)

In the nets...at about 45 days






 around the same time





Starting to fade





colored by the winter cold but sttl puttimg out





a bit closer





room shot






another


----------



## growsjoe1 (Feb 9, 2015)

almost done






done


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 9, 2015)

Well aren't those pretty. What strain?


----------



## growsjoe1 (Feb 9, 2015)

gorilla glue #4


----------



## growsjoe1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Lineage: Sour Dubb x Chem Sis x Chocolate Diesel
Breeder: Joesy Whales


----------



## kaotik (Feb 9, 2015)

looks nice man
enjoy


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 9, 2015)

I picked up a cut of this yesterday at the CUP, more than happy to contribute for josey


----------



## growsjoe1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Good find for you lyfespan...you'll find it to most people's liking.


----------



## growsjoe1 (Feb 9, 2015)

GG#4 was entered, up against some stiff comp....congrats to the winners


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice Buds Joe


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 30, 2016)

this got so whored out couldnt even enjoy growing her, no more demand i let the cut go


----------

